# Halfords Industrial 6 Drawer Chest & Cabinet For Only £299.99 (Save £309.99)



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

great offer

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...cm_re=Homepage+links-_-Under+the+fold-_-6draw


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Mighty offer, might be able to justify this too now I have myself a double garage and a recent tax refund !


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

:devil: hum I could do with a 3rd set....


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Link broken?


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Works fine for me


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

That's the roller cab and chest I bought about four years ago, and I can wholeheartedly recommend it.
It really is a league above the other Halford's cab and chest ranges, and considering the price of Teng,Snap-On, Britool etc, I think it's bloody good value!

Jump on it.:thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Ordered !!!! :thumb:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Never been so close to an impulse buy in my life!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Cheers OP for the link, had been looking at the cheaper ones before when on offer. Glad i held out.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

These are excellent pieces of kit, i bought one on a similar offer over a year ago.

Would never go back to the cheaper ones now.

Get one ordered while you can.

Just one tip though, if you are collecting, just ring to make sure they have physical stock as thier stock system is useless.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

wowo that looks a real bargin!!!


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can apply trade discount to that too?


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

No afraid not!
Trade takes into account the rrp not a offer price


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

thought that would be the case

thanks


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure if they still have them in stock, haven't been to CostCo for a few weeks now, but they had these in last time I was there.

Works out a bit more expensive (£360 inc VAT) but still a good deal and they're a bit bigger too (8 & 7 drawer vs 6 drawer).


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Or they are now doing the cheaper one

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...|1&cm_re=10cms+slides-_-Slide+1-_-3and9drawer


----------



## Steveatbath (Nov 4, 2012)

Sirmally2 said:


> Or they are now doing the cheaper one
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...|1&cm_re=10cms+slides-_-Slide+1-_-3and9drawer


Am I reading correctly that that deal is both red chests for £199

Anybody got photos rather than website pictures?


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Steveatbath said:


> Am I reading correctly that that deal is both red chests for £199


Certainly looks like it to me - Halfords are doing crazy deals at the moment


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

I've had then industrial unit's for some time now, brilliant quality and a great deal too. The deal wasn't on when I bought my first unit though


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

The misses christmas is goin tobe exspensive!


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

they are 399 now!


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Just a tip, ive just purchased non-slip mats for my drawers, I purchased them from Home bargains and 1 roll does 2 drawers... the best part is they are selling them £1.19 a roll!! (I needed 7)


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

J800PAN said:


> Just a tip, ive just purchased non-slip mats for my drawers, I purchased them from Home bargains and 1 roll does 2 drawers... the best part is they are selling them £1.19 a roll!! (I needed 7)


is that for the black industrial one? thanks for the tip btw.


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes and your welcome!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

It comes with liners - or at least mine did....


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

these are back on offer for £270 until midnight Xmas day! 
I think that's the cheapest they have ever been :wave:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Plus if you go through Quidco another 4% cashback. Heading to Halfords for a look at them then home to order online


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been looking at these, the only problem I can see is the lack of depth in the drawers of the roll cab, any thoughts on this from anyone that bought one?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Decided to go for it so order placed this afternoon £269.99 and just short of £11 back on quidco on top of that so all in looks a great buy. Went into local Halfords for a look before ordering and much preferred the industrial units over the cheaper ones. Quality just seemed so much better but I guess time will tell. Free delivery as well so will be here sometime before 10th January


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I've gone for it and reserved mine, along with the 170 piece socket set. Will report back when I get it tomorrow, providing it fits in one of our cars!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

they are a bargain for the money

but hopefully 2014 brings me a new snap on box


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Decided to go for it so order placed this afternoon £269.99 and just short of £11 back on quidco on top of that so all in looks a great buy. Went into local Halfords for a look before ordering and much preferred the industrial units over the cheaper ones. Quality just seemed so much better but I guess time will tell. Free delivery as well so will be here sometime before 10th January


I had a look at this after you told me about it the other day. Just don't have the space in my garage.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> I had a look at this after you told me about it the other day. Just don't have the space in my garage.


Can you not find anywhere?? I'd get rid of that old scrapper you've got in your garage that'll give you enough space   

It does seem quite big but when you see them doesn't look too bad. You can get a gander at mine when it comes to give you an idea if offer comes back.


----------

